# Shooting Stain Video's



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

After reading Scott's latest article in APC I realized that I have never shot stain through a airless. Poly's yes, stains or dye's, no. Anyone have any decent video shooting stains?


----------



## jsheridan (Mar 12, 2011)

Ole! :thumbsup:


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

I was actually hoping that this thread would attract VP and Deanv like a moth to a flame.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Not through an airless for me. That is hvlp or conventional spray territory in my shop.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

DeanV said:


> Not through an airless for me. That is hvlp or conventional spray territory in my shop.


 
Got any video? I really feel like I am missing something here.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Nope. Although, I might be spray staining some doors later this week. I will see what I can do.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Chris, I've never done it airless, the idea is not attractive to me. The g40 is an hvlp rated gun on a 395 with really good controls. Last fall I shot an ass load of wb dye stain and ultramax through it and its literally like an hvlp on steroids. The pattern is so fine and the transfer efficiency sick. It's a whole different experience to me because the material is so thin, and even when vertical, I want to see some lay out and level. As Jack mentioned on his own pics, there is that fine line where hero to zero happens quick. In any event, yes, the fine finish is a bit remarkable in its refinement and sportiness when compared to her bulkier older sister.


----------



## Rob (Aug 9, 2009)

I spray stain all the time, use 440i, Speeflo, 795, garden sprayer. Doing more next week, I'll try to get a video.


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Chris, I've never done it airless, the idea is not attractive to me. The g40 is an hvlp rated gun on a 395 with really good controls. Last fall I shot an ass load of wb dye stain and ultramax through it and its literally like an hvlp on steroids. The pattern is so fine and the transfer efficiency sick. It's a whole different experience to me because the material is so thin, and even when vertical, I want to see some lay out and level. As Jack mentioned on his own pics, there is that fine line where hero to zero happens quick. In any event, yes, the fine finish is a bit remarkable in its refinement and sportiness when compared to her bulkier older sister.


And your spraying with a air assist and not wiping at all? Just shooting the stain and letting it dry into the wood?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

Rob said:


> I spray stain all the time, use 440i, Speeflo, 795, garden sprayer. Doing more next week, I'll try to get a video.


 
Me too on exteriors, I meant interior trim, cabinets, fine finishes, ect.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> And your spraying with a air assist and not wiping at all? Just shooting the stain and letting it dry into the wood?


Dye stain yes. Holy crap is it made for that. It's like toner.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

NEPS.US said:


> And your spraying with a air assist and not wiping at all? Just shooting the stain and letting it dry into the wood?


Thought wiping was mandatory no matter what method?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

He meant like this


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Dye is different. It doesn't leave pigment on the wood surface like supposed 'penetrating' stains do. Why do I want the oil to penetrate and leave the pigment behind. I want it all in. The project I speak of is (partly) the bar on my homepage. It scared the bejesus out of me. And it's the nicest thing I've maybe ever done. G40 for that shart.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

timhag said:


> Thought wiping was mandatory no matter what method?


Not with dyes - they dry too quick. Then again, they're usually followed with a wiping stain.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Rob

Love ya man but there's a small curtain on one of the risers. Tell your bookkeeper you need a machine!


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I have with an airless but do not have video. 

I let it sit and soak and then wiped. It can be a bit messy to spray.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Rob
> 
> Love ya man but there's a small curtain on one of the risers. Tell your bookkeeper you need a machine!


LOL, he saw that and make me take it off, he was so mad when that happened, it was towards the bottom of the stairs and the heat was upstairs, it was 30 degrees at the bottom and he was rushing it!


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

There are some really talented sprayers here who I have no doubt can do it well. For years, thats all we had, or an hvlp. The difference is really in the gun. I bet most airless are in the 70's while a hvlp rated gun, even on the end of a 395, is like 90. Makes for a nicer experience for the operator and less overspray in a room full of wet stuff is great on fine finish.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

RCP said:


> LOL, he saw that and make me take it off, he was so mad when that happened, it was towards the bottom of the stairs and the heat was upstairs, it was 30 degrees at the bottom and he was rushing it!


Yah, I sprayed like 30 doors onsite last fall in a tight basement with bad light. Everyone saw the one curtain that ended up hanging on the door in the corner I got too close to. Its stressful stuff. Thats why we bust each others balls.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> Yah, I sprayed like 30 doors onsite last fall in a tight basement with bad light. Everyone saw the one curtain that ended up hanging on the door in the corner I got too close to. Its stressful stuff. Thats why we bust each others balls.


Need to mount some LED's on your gun, slip the battery pack in your back pocket.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> Need to mount some LED's on your gun, slip the battery pack in your back pocket.


right on!


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I shot a quick video on a scrap door today and am trying to get it to YouTube to post. A bit of a hassle,msince omshot it with my cell phone, to big to attach in email from phone, and the YouTube uploader on the phone will not log into my account. But I think I got it on the way through photo bucket, I hope.


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

DeanV said:


> A bit of a hassle,msince omshot it with my cell phone.


Were you wearing your respirator when you were shooting the stain? :jester:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Stupid small iPad keyboard!!!!! I need to proof read!!

And, no I did not.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am giving up on the video for tonight. Just cannot upload from phone or iPad.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

DeanV said:


> I am giving up on the video for tonight. Just cannot upload from phone or iPad.


I use an app called 720tube for YouTube, its free. Had too many troubles using the native app.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Or you guys could get rid of a devise that makes you use an app to do something as simple as upload to youtube. :jester:


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I am a multiple platform rookie user. Android, iPad and windows.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I was just giving mr efficient JP a hard time Deav.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> I was just giving mr efficient JP a hard time Deav.


There is no way more efficient than shooting video and uploading from the same device. That is my final answer. :thumbsup:


----------

